# 8Dio Releases Acoustic Grand Ensembles (+75GB of Piano, Guitar, Harp, Marimba, Cimbalom Ensembles an



## loinnam (Dec 19, 2014)

AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles - Guitar Video on its way. The AGE Acoustic Guitar Ensemble is compromised of 7 Acoustic Guitars - played in the hall - you got 5 hall mics and 7 individual spot mics - and a gorgeous set of synthesized guitar ensembles. Just wait and see.


----------



## loinnam (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles ****

Check out the 7 piece Guitar Ensemble from our AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles. This section contains 12 microphone positions (5 hall mics and 1 spot microphone for each player). The video demonstrates both the multi-sampled parts - the ensemble strum parts - the Chaos FX Engine 3.0 and the synthesized Guitar Ensemble. So excited to share more with you - nothing like this around. 

AGE Volume 1 and Volume 2 contains over 100GB of samples.


----------



## loinnam (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles ****

New AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensemble - demo: "Rising High" by the winner of our 2014 Stand-Out Contest, John Moukarzel. The track is using everything from Ensemble Pianos to Ensemble Harps (AGE Vol. 2), Glockenspiel Ensemble, Marimba Ensemble and a large assortment of Guitar Ensembles. The track also features 8Dio Hybrid Rhythms, Hybrid Tools 3, Didgeridoo

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F182419998&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## loinnam (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (AGE Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 Announced)*

Announcing AGE Vol. 2.

Welcome to AGE – Acoustic Grand Ensembles - the most comprehensive collection of alternative ensembles ever done.

AGE (Acoustic Grand Ensembles) series is produced by Academy Award, TEC and G.A.N.G Award Winning Composer, Troels Folmann and Emmy nominated composer and orchestrator, Colin O’Malley. 

AGE Vol. 2 contains four different Grand Ensembles, including Concert Harp Ensemble, Cimbalom Ensemble, Marimba Ensemble, Windchime Ensemble and a unique set of artificial ensembles and ambiences created by Steve Tavaglione. All containing 9 different microphone positions. The microphones are divided into two core groups: Ensemble (Close, Mixed, Decca, Far, Wide) and Divisi (Spot Mic 1, 2, 3 and 4). So can choose whether you want full ensemble or zoom in on the individual instrument in the ensembles. Recorded in the same signature hall as 8Dio CAGE.

All the Grand Ensembles were recorded in several different ways depending on the acoustic nature of the instrument. The Concert Harp Ensemble contains both sustains, different types of staccato, harmonics, tremolos, but also a large assortment of harp FX and glissando types. 

The Cimbalom Ensemble contains both sustains, different types of staccato, bartok, strummed hits and assortment of different tremolos. Where as the Marimba Ensemble contains an assortment of recording made with different mallet types, so you can either get a more soft Thomas Newman type of Marimba or harder percussive Marimba Ensemble.

AGE Vol. 2 also contains 20 different custom synths that were all designed with the source content. A large assortment of ambiences created from the AGE source content by Steve Tavaglione and additional artificial ensembles (ex. Hang Drum Ensemble). The entire AGE library contains over 27GB (compressed from +60GB) of data and over 25.000 samples.

The incredible depth of the AGE articulations is supported by our custom Chaos Engine, which contains over 80.000 lines of code. The Chaos Engine allows you to easily manipulate the instruments by the ability to randomize all the rack-fx (key-control, internal step-sequencer, advanced arpeggiator, filters, EQ, bit-crusher, distortion, trance-gate, dual stereo-delay and dual convolution reverb).

In addition the entire user-interface (UI) was designed in gorgeous 3D and in a way that allows both newcomers and experts to get rolling in a matter of seconds. AGE is using a variety of components from our exclusive V8P series and contains over 80.000 lines of code giving you the ultimate flexibility and playability.

AGE is the most comprehensive collection of Alternative Acoustic Grand Ensembles ever done. The core idea is to take the same ensemble concept we see for classical instruments (ex. violins) and see what happens when they are played in ensembles - in the same sense a solo violin sounds vastly different then an 11 piece violin section. It is truly magical and some ways baffling it haven't been done before.

Coming in January 2015

https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/sets/8dio- ... -ensembles


----------



## loinnam (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: New AGE Vol. 2 Trailer)*

Acoustic Grand Ensemble (AGE) Vol. 2 Trailer. Everything in the trailer was made with AGE Vol. 2 (except a couple of wooshes from Hybrid Tools). AGE Vol. 2 contains Harp Ensemble, Cimbalom Ensemble, Marimba Ensemble and Windchime Ensemble. 

We also added synthesized ensembles of Bulbul Tarang, Hang Drums, Mandolins, Steel Guitars and Ukuleles and perhaps more importantly a magical set of 80 ambient synths and 40 new custom synths created from the source content. 

AGE Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 contains about 75GB of sample material (compressed from +150GB). You get up to 12 microphone positions - both 5 hall based mics (Mixed, Decca, Wide, Far, Close) and individual spot mics for each instrument in the ensemble. Coming next week!


----------



## tmm (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking forward to the Vol 2 walkthroughs!


----------



## loinnam (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

We will be releasing several walkthroughs over the coming days, including both Acoustic Grand Ensembles Vol. 1 and Vol. 2. There is an enormous amount of content to cover.


----------



## loinnam (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Official Acoustic Grand Ensemble (AGE) Vol. 1 Webpage is up - both volumes of AGE will be released on January 27th. The combined size is approx. 75GB (lossless compression from over 150GB). Each volume of AGE is priced at $299 and you can get additional 25% off by purchasing the AGE bundle, which contains both volumes. Visit our site for more information, demo, videos, UI graphics, specs etc.

http://8dio.com/#instrument/acoustic-gr ... st-au-axx/


----------



## tdavilio (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Hi,

Sounds very good. Question: in watching the YouTube demonstration it looks like the weight of the Articulations Main is 1.53GB. It's a little blurry on the iPad so just want to confirm this. Also, is there a lite version or a way to unload some mic positions?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Tony, 

Troels was working with a patch loaded fully into RAM (DFD turned off). The final patches are much lighter RAM wise. In DFD the Grand Pianos MAIN patch is 94mb for MIX microphone. 376mb if you load up all the separate mic positions (Decca, Far, Wide, Close). The mix sounds great, so we're using that a lot. 

Colin


----------



## tdavilio (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Great, thanks Colin!


----------



## loinnam (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Acoustic Grand Ensembles is almost done (release date: 27th January). The entire collection comes in around 75GB (compressed from +150GB) and contains over 50.000 samples spread across Concert Grand Piano Ensemble (4), Guitar Ensemble (7), Harp Ensemble (4), Marimba Ensemble (5), Cimbalom Ensemble (4), Glockenspiel Ensemble (5), Xylophone Ensemble (5) and Tubular Ensemble (4). All the ensembles each contain 10 unique custom synths derived from the source content, so additional 90 multi-sampled synths. In addition Steve Tavaglione (Thomas Newmans principal ambient sound designer) created a large collection of ambiences based on source content and we also added artificial ensembles (Hang Drum, Ukulele, Mandolin, Bulbul Tarang and Steel Guitar. The two AGE volumes will retail for $299 each, but you can save additional 25% on the AGE bundle. We got several videos and new demos coming in the next couple of days leading towards the release set Tuesday 27th.


----------



## loinnam (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Specs/Pricing)*

Check out our 5-piece Cimbalom Ensemble from our AGE (Acoustic Grand Ensemble) collection. The video demonstrates both the individual Cimbaloms (spot mics) and the ensemble Cimbaloms (hall mics) - and additional synth content derived from the Cimbalom Session materials. Coming January 27th.


----------



## loinnam (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *** 8Dio Announces AGE - Acoustic Grand Ensembles *** (Update: Cimbalom Ensemble Walkthrough)*

New video feat. Xylophone Ensemble, Glockenspiel Ensemble and Tubular Bell Ensemble from Acoustic Grand Ensemble (AGE) Vol. 1 - it amazing how rich Xylophone and Glockenspiels become in ensemble configurations. Coming January 27th.


----------



## loinnam (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: You've never heard Harps like this before ...*

In this video we explore the Acoustic Grand Ensemble (AGE) Vol. 2 Concert Harp Ensemble, which consists of 5 Classical Harps. So not only do you get 5 Harps in one package, but you also get them with 5 hall based microphones and individual spot microphones for each Harp. The video also demonstrates our additional Harp Ensemble FX and 10 custom multi-sampled Harp Synths. Coming January 27th.

You can read more about the two AGE libraries at www.8dio.com


----------



## loinnam (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: You've never heard Harps like this before ...*

Official AGE Demo: "Plethora" by Troels Folmann. The demo utilizes both Harp Ensemble, Piano Ensemble, Guitar Ensemble, Cimbalom Ensemble, Marimba Ensemble and Windchime Ensembles. We annotated the demo too, so you can see all the instruments used in it. Exclusively made with 8Dio/V8P products.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F188098398&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## loinnam (Jan 27, 2015)

Acoustic Grand Ensembles (AGE) Vol. 1 & Vol. 2 + Bundle are now available in our store. AGE contains over 75GB of Piano Ensembles, Guitar Ensembles, Harp Ensembles, Cimbalom Ensembles, Marimba Ensembles and many others. It also contains +130 custom multi-sampled synths derived from the session files. 

In addition it offers 5 hall based microphones and up to 7 spot microphones, so you can either listen to the entire ensembles or zoom in on the individual instruments. So not only do you get the most unique ensembles ever done in sampling, but you also get 4 individual pianos, 7 individual guitars, 5 individual harps and so forth. Have fun!

http://8dio.com/#instrument/acoustic-gr ... st-au-axx/


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have to say that after finally just watching all the AGE videos I am really, really impressed! I've been trying to curtail my sample library purchases lately since I've spent a small fortune on various libs in the past couple of years that I have yet to use, so it's time to start only buying what I actually _know_ I'll be using.....such as AGE from what I can hear from the videos. Being a New Age music composer, it seems like these libraries were made just for me. :D Great Job, 8dio!


----------



## tdavilio (Jan 27, 2015)

Got it and love it!


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just bought both volumes and am downloading now- VERY EXCITED!


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 30, 2015)

I spent 4 hours playing both volumes- WOW! Extremely impressed! Probably my favorite 8dio library of all time. Money VERY well spent!


----------



## loinnam (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you guys. We are really excited about this release, so much potential and unlimited options. A piano is no longer a piano. A harp is no longer a harp. A marimba no longer a marimba. We would love to hear what you guys do with it, whether it be ensembles, solo instruments or the synth side of things.


----------

